# Erfahrung Online Händler Mondesportif



## MarVo87 (17. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

da ich aktuell einen Rahmen suche bin ich durch Zufall auf der Seite des französischen Händlers Mondesportif gelandet.


			https://mondesportif.fr/
		


Hier wird z.B. das Hightower AL aus 2020 für knapp über 1.100€ angeboten. Fast zu schön um wahr zu sein. Wäre genau was ich gerade suche.

Was mich etwas stutzig macht das alle Rahmengrößen noch verfügbar sind von den ganzen Modellen.
Und eine Email an den Kontakt ging direkt wieder zurück bzw. wurde abgelehnt. Und das von meinen beiden Email Adressen.

Jetzt die Frage: Kennt jemand diesen Shop? Eventuell schon mal bestellt? Würdet Ihr hier bestellen oder eher Finger weg?


----------



## JDEM (17. Januar 2022)

Fakeshop!









						Abzocke online: Wie erkenne ich Fake-Shops im Internet? | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

Hinter Online-Shops können sich auch Betrüger verbergen, die mit sogenannten Fake-Shops, also gefälschten Internet-Verkaufsplattformen, Online-Einkäufer abzocken wollen. So erkennen Sie sie.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KMPS (17. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mal auf Google Maps die Adresse angeschaut: 2 quai Jacquard 38140 IZEAUX
Ich würde da nicht bestellen. Homepage sieht gut aus, aber der würde ich so nicht trauen.


----------



## MarVo87 (17. Januar 2022)

Ja mir kommen hier auch ein paar Punkte zu viel zusammen die unseriös sind.
Bezahlung nur via Überweisung, Email funktioniert nicht und wirklich sehr günstige Preise. Habe den Händler auch nicht bei Santa Cruz unter Händlern gefunden.
Werde somit nicht dort bestellen. Danke für euer Feedback!


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2022)

Attention Arnaque... Partagez !
					

Arnaque suspectée : mondesportif.fr | Site internet frauduleux. Venez contribuer à la communauté en laissant votre point de vue sur ce signalement laissé par un internaute !




					www.signal-arnaques.com
				




Teilweise verlinkt die Seite sogar noch auf neovelo.fr, von denen sie wohl den Content geklaut haben.


----------

